# Heading to Big Red Cats tomorrow



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

So stoked! Expect pics and a review early next week... 

3 days of powder 

Already planning a trip for next year ~mid February.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Sweet, what range is Big Red in? Selkirks, Purcells, somewhere else? 3 days of powder? Hopefully it's snowing for ya.


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

The Monashees, near the Red Mountain resort. It snowed 35CM on Monday, and they are expected to get snow Saturday and Sunday. Regardless, with 18,500+ acres, I'm sure we'll find some stash


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Yeah, I looked it up. The Monashees look like a fantastic range. I've seen a lot of great trip reports come out of that area. Should be a great trip.


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

Here is a quick review:

The terrain is pretty cool, lots of tight trees, open glades, and steeps. I'd rate the terrain at a 3.5/5

The snow was not so good, it has been warm, and only the north aspects were raeally ridable. The snow was 2/5 as far as cat skiing goes. I had better powder at Kicking Horse this year.

We took a raincheck for day 3 and will head back in Late January next year.

It was a LOT of fun though, and we got 11-12 runs in the first day, and only 8 or 9 the second as we spent so much time in the cat looking for good snow.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

That's tough when that happens. In our part of the hemisphere, North Facing shots are what I would be looking at almost every outing. The snow is always deeper, and lighter on that aspect. Of course right after a big snowstorm not such a big deal. I had heard through the grapevine things had been warming up in Canada. It is March after all. Your January day next year should be a great one. Might be super cold, but you have about the best chance for quality powder in that month.


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

The heavier snow really bags you too, I was fraqgged by the end of day 2.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Well snowolf would call that superdry powder, but yeah, I know what you mean...


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

The rain check ensure I go next year  

The plan is 2 days at Big Red Cats and 2 days at Valhalla.

Riding a resort will just not be as satisfying anymore.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Zee said:


> The rain check ensure I go next year
> 
> The plan is 2 days at Big Red Cats and 2 days at Valhalla.
> 
> Riding a resort will just not be as satisfying anymore.


Hell, I wouldn't be riding a the resort if my lady wasn't in the learning stages. I spent two full seasons and over 120 days riding without riding a lift. Much better imo...


----------

